
Security challenges for the Qubes build process - jsnell
https://www.qubes-os.org/news/2016/05/30/build-security/
======
j_s
As discussed 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11801093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11801093)

This appears to be very preliminary work; the discussion is focused on a
mistake in the verification of source code (downloaded through Tor?), not
deterministic/reproducible builds.

